# Need Projector with 17' throw for 130" 16:9 screen in dedicated theater



## wraunch (Apr 18, 2012)

I need some recommendations for which projectors to look at. I am finishing my dedicated theater that will be 30' long by 18'6" wide. I currently have pulled all wires to about 17' from the screen. I could move them a few feet if absolutely necessary. I would like to stay under $1500 for the projector currently. What should I be looking at? This room will be completely light controlled.

I plan on having three rows of 3-4 seats each. First row at 10'6", sweet spot seat around 17'.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

ProjectorCentral.com has lots of info on PJs, as well as a "Top Ten" section and a Projection Calculator that you can use to confirm whether a particular PJ will work in your space.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I can tell you that your budget of $1500 for a projector that will throw a good quality 130" 16x9 image is a bit lofty. Thats a very large image for a room that size. The front two rows seating will not be very good for viewing an image that large. Is the room completely light controlled?


----------



## wraunch (Apr 18, 2012)

The room has 4 doors and no windows. All of the doors will seal completely when shut so yes the light is controlled. I have toyed around a ton on PJCentral. I can go up to $2000 if I had to. I am planning the room so that the second row is the ideal seat. The front row could be at 10'6"-11'. There is also a door to the front left of the room in the corner so the orientation of the screen will be slid over by about 3'. My plan was to go from the door casing with my false wall which will be about 2'6" deep and run that to the righthand front corner. I plan on using a Seymour AT screen most likely. I could do somewhere between 120-130" in that space. My last row of seats will be from barstools sitting at about 24'.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

AT screens will also effect the amount of light needed from the projector all be it small it will reduce the image quality. Most good projectors cost $2000 and up. Have a look at JVC, Panasonic and Epson. Make sure it has lens shift as well. Have you considered going with a 2,35:1 screen? More and more movies are now in that aspect ratio and it makes a big difference.


----------



## wraunch (Apr 18, 2012)

I think our room will be used 30% movies, 40% gaming, 30% TV. From what I have read that lends itself to more of a 16:9 setup but I could be mistaken.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, your correct. but I still think the screen size you want is a bit big. You will find that you wont see the entire image without turning your head and that can become very annoying in a home theater. Also making a lower end projector cast a 130" image will sacrifice quality.


----------



## wraunch (Apr 18, 2012)

Ok. My front wall is 18'6". Deduct a standard 36" door opening with casing from that and you have 15' give or take and inch. That is 180" of wall leftover. My thought is to make that whole space some combo of black grill cloth and AT screen. What would you recommend? 11' for first row and about 18' for second row is planned.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would go with a 120" max screen. I have a Panasonic Projector and I think its a very good image. The AE 8000u would be a great choice.


----------



## ticopowell (Jan 3, 2013)

I have an epson 9700ub, and it is 15-16' from the screen and I have a 140 inch screen, at 17 and 130 inches will be just fine in a light controlled room, especially if you have a brighter projector than mine, like a newer epson, or the 8350 that is out. plus with the 8350 you have a lot of adjustability in case you want a larger screen, smaller screen, or if you want to move it closer or further away. 
My room isn't very light controlled, just blackout curtains over the window, and blinds over 2 windows directly behind the seats, and a sliding glass door with blinds. A little darker would work better, but we can watch almost anything without any brightness issues most of the time.
I hope that helps... oh, our seats are right under the projector too.


----------



## wraunch (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback! Everyone has me worried that at 14 fL I won't have enough light with the 8350 at around 17'.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

14fL is ok. Why not go with a newer Epson model like the 3020? You can get that at Visual Apex for $1599. And you can get a refurbished 3010 (this is my projector) from them for under a grand. Both the 3020 and the 3010 will give you a bit more lumens - 16-20fL. Their only caveat is that they do not have lens shift so they must be mounted properly. If you can mount them straight back from the center of the screen and get them to the proper height, this won't be a problem.

The elite projector calculator gives you a good idea how to mount a 3010. 17 feet would be an excellent distance for the two Epson pjs as well. 

Me? I'd go with that refurbished 3010 and save the extra cash for the Seymour! :T


----------



## wraunch (Apr 18, 2012)

I haven't looked at the 3010 but I'm intrigued!


----------



## wraunch (Apr 18, 2012)

Found a guy locally on CG selling a 3010 with 2800 hrs on it. Is willing to take $500. What do you think? Will that do a good job for what I need? Is that an awesome price for one with so many hrs?


----------



## ElectronicTonic (Feb 5, 2013)

wraunch said:


> Found a guy locally on CG selling a 3010 with 2800 hrs on it. Is willing to take $500. What do you think? Will that do a good job for what I need? Is that an awesome price for one with so many hrs?


I see earlier that you posted your use percentage at 40% gaming. I believe the 3010 has about a 70-90ms input lag time, which is pretty poor.
That aside,
Will the seller let you see it up and running? If so, just pull up the menu and look at the text to test the convergence, which is known to be an issue with these. Also how much time is on the lamp? If it's the 2800hrs, a new lamp might come into play soon. So I would put that into the budget.


----------



## wraunch (Apr 18, 2012)

Ok, time to make a call. I have $900 worth if amazon gift cards to use on the PJ. I an trying to decide between the BenQ w1070 and the Optima Hd131xe. Thoughts?


----------



## garyrbrock (Jan 5, 2013)

Friend installed optoma last month. Bright picture on 133.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

17' is going to give you a lot bigger picture than you want with the W1070... Can the projector be mounted closer? My w1070 is projecting a 134" with 21fl at around 12' (not quite sure as it was measured out almost a year ago)..


----------



## garyrbrock (Jan 5, 2013)

We measured after purchase with ladder for closets picture on 133.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

garyrbrock said:


> We measured after purchase with ladder for closets picture on 133.


If you get the BenQ you will have a 180" (16:9) or 170" (2.39:1) screen at 17' and only 10fl.


----------



## ticopowell (Jan 3, 2013)

Based on the specs provided by Amazon I would say get the optima, it is brighter with a better contrast ratio, but if you had something other than amazon money I would say go with a refurbished 8700, it has lens zoom and shift, a huge contrast ratio, not as bright though, but it costs about $1200 on other sites. 
I have a 9700 and I bought it refurbished, and My wife and I both Love it, went through 1 bulb (popped, so it was replaced for free), the picture is great, we have it at about 15-16 feet away from a 138" screen.


----------



## wraunch (Apr 18, 2012)

I could move the mount forward about 4' if needed.


----------



## wraunch (Apr 18, 2012)

How are you calculating that? I get 15 fL on a 154" diagonal image at 17'.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

wraunch said:


> How are you calculating that? I get 15 fL on a 154" diagonal image at 17'.


Take a look at the PJCentral calculator. You cannot get a 154" screen at 17'. The smallest you could get would be a 156" screen and the foot lamberts would be at 11.


----------



## wraunch (Apr 18, 2012)

Ok, so I would need to move the projector to 14' with the W1070 to get a 130" wide screen with 14 fL. The HD131xe could be mounted at 17' to get 130" wide at 17 fL.


----------

